# Gentoo package mirror

## fatez

Ciao ragazzi!!!

avete uno script sotto mano che mi faccia il mirror completo dei tar.gz ? ho letto su gentoo.org la sezione "How to Mirror Gentoo - Distfiles" ma a mio avviso non è molto chiaro. 

Avete modo di aiutarmi?

Grazie e ciao ciao

----------

## shev

Se ho capito bene cosa ti serve prova a dare un'occhiata al tool "Portage Mirror" che trovi su gentoo.it nella sezione utility, mi pare faccia ciò che chiedi.

----------

## fatez

eh si .. gli scritp ci sono.. ma non si capisce come usarli  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> eh si .. gli scritp ci sono.. ma non si capisce come usarli 

 

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata ai sorgenti? Io non li ho mai usati, quindi non so che dirti. Passo la palla a Morelli o chi li ha messi sul sito/li ha provati. Massimo quando ho tempo gli do un'occhiata e ti faccio sapere.

EDIT: ho dato un'occhiata rapidissima, non basta dare da root il comando:

```
#./mirror -n
```

?

(ovviamente dalla cartella in cui s'è messo lo script, tipo ~/PORTAGE_MIRROR/). Da utente mi pare non vada, devi essere root

----------

## fatez

o sono stupido io o quello non va bene...

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> o sono stupido io o quello non va bene...

 

Non l'ho provato, quindi può essere che non vada. Ho solo dato un'occhiata ai sorgenti, dato "./mirror -n" e quando ho visto che iniziava a scaricare ho bloccato. Non so poi se faccia la sua funzione, scarichi davvero tutto etc.

----------

## fatez

xò è strano.. io non riesco a capire una cosa...

io ce la sto mettendo tutta per offrire un servizio gratuito: rsync + distfiles a tutto il mondo.

Ma possibile che sul sito non si trovi un "mirror rsync 4 dummies" ?

Avete provato a leggere quel man che è online?

 :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

ma qual'e' il problema con quel doc?

C'e' pure il file da conf da mettere  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

cerri?

in questo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/source_mirrors.xml ?

io ho configurato l'rsyncd mirror e funge bene, anzi se lo volete provare mi fareste una cortesia :

SYNC="rsync://81.113.174.102/gentoo-x86-portage/"

xò non capisco come si faccia il mirror dei distfiles

----------

## cerri

Hai un 'exclude' nel file di conf.

Rimuovilo  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai un 'exclude' nel file di conf. 
> 
> Rimuovilo 
> ...

 

è la prima cosa che ho fatto.. ma non li prende i distfiles

----------

## cerri

Se mi ricordo domani provo  :Smile: 

----------

